# Patricia Schumann nackt in The Early Years (De Unge Aar) 2x clips und 10x caps



## dionys58 (4 Mai 2010)

Das ist so frech. Das hat was von den 70ern.:WOW:

Clip 1

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbfx9w_patricia-schumann-de-unge-aar-part_shortfilms
















Clip 2

http://rapidshare.com/files/178501525/gunde_PatriciaSchumann-DeUngeAar02.avi


----------



## zabby3 (5 Mai 2010)

Prima, vielen Dank. Die Clips machen Spaß.
Den ersten kann ich nur anschauen, nicht downloaden - gibt`s da einen Trick?


----------



## dionys58 (6 Mai 2010)

zabby3 schrieb:


> Prima, vielen Dank. Die Clips machen Spaß.
> Den ersten kann ich nur anschauen, nicht downloaden - gibt`s da einen Trick?



Wenn du Firefox als Browser hast, kannst du den Download Helper als Applikation installieren und dann kannst den Stream downloaden. .flv als Dateiendung nicht vergessen.


Dionysos


----------

